# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Pokemon Name Generator

## Dimmy353

http://pizza.sandwich.net/poke/pokemon.html

Example
Your Pokéname is: *Vultung*

*Profile*

You live in the valleys of Australia, and your diet consists mostly of twigs, garbage and water. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have a fear of Dr. Pepper. You can throw cosmic energy bolts. You can shoot wind. You can resist tahini. You can spit sledgehammers.

----------


## Glynbeard

lmfao that owns here is mine:

*Your Pokéname is:* 
Mewvee

*Profile*

You live in the icy glaciers of Patagonia, and your diet consists mostly of cows, TV dinners and tea. 
*Characteristics*

(Combat and Non-combat)
You can spit broken glass. You can eat Dr. Pepper. You can spit rocks. You can throw lava. You can throw acid. You can spit tahini. You can throw Mr. PiBB. 

*Natural Enemies*
Your natural enemy is Vaporrino.

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

*Foopit*

*Profile*

You live in the icy glaciers of Kamchatka, and your diet consists mostly of fruits, bats and wine. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can shoot kippers. You have a fear of salt spikes. You can float in maple syrup. You can puke iron filings. You can shoot acid. You can shoot granola. You can resist hot death. You can shoot sand. You can shoot broken glass. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Flarpuff.


Damn that Flarpuff :O

----------


## DJ Zodiac

Your Pokéname is: 
Korino
Profile
You live in the grasslands of New York, and your diet consists mostly of daisies, fruits and water.  
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You have big hair. You can spit poison. You can resist Dr. Pepper. You have a full-body tattoo. You have cool shades. You can eat fire. You can eat maple syrup. You have intimate knowledge of kung fu. You can resist bricks. You can resist ice bolts. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Bertvee. 

Ill kick your butt with kung-fu lmao. Ahhh Bertvee will kill me...

Sweet i got tat's  :Big Grin:  and im close NY lol

yum...... daisies.......:squint:

----------


## Le Froid

lol here is mine

Your Pokéname is: *Polifu*

*Profile*

You live in the hills of Ireland, and your diet consists mostly of grass, Cherry Garcia and coffee. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can throw 8-track tapes. You have a fear of lightning bolts. You can throw poison. You can resist force bolts. You can float in air. You have a song in your heart. You can breathe bricks. You have interchangeable body parts. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Moobar. Go back!

----------


## BrightChild

Your Pokéname is: *Snakelock*

*Profile*

You live in the snowy mountains of Nunavut, and your diet consists mostly of macaroni and cheese, small rodents and Dr. Pepper. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can swim in air. You can breathe fire. You have a magic chest of hats. You can throw wind. You can spit sledgehammers. You can throw acid. You can throw lava. You can breathe hot death. You can resist broken glass. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Cleyu. Go back!

----------


## XaVe

Lawl :P Here's Mine.
Profile
You live in the humid rainforests of Hawaii, and your diet consists mostly of macaroni and cheese, wolves and lattés.
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You have goassamer wings. You have a sequined jumpsuit. You can spit maple syrup. You can breathe acid. You can spit Dr. Pepper. You can throw fire. You can float in poison. You can spit granola.
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Pikachu.
OH NOES !!!

----------


## Obex

*Lobar*

*Profile*

You live in the valleys of Japan, and your diet consists mostly of fruits, TV dinners and wine. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can breathe acid. You can puke hot death. You have a covered wicker basket. You can float in water. You have a cell phone. You can spit salt spikes. You can breathe rocks. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Drowfu

----------


## T3h_UnK0Wn

lol hehe^^
Your Pokéname is: 
*Vapormon*

*Profile*

You live in the prairies of Ireland, and your diet consists mostly of grapes, daisies and industrial runoff. 
*Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can shoot Dr. Pepper. You can swim in water. You can resist wind. You have night vision. You can spit bricks. 
*Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Mewrina.

----------


## Xepher

Your Pokéname is: *Pikayu*

*Profile*

You live in the valleys of Japan, and your diet consists mostly of macaroni and cheese, cows and green tea. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have bionic implants. You can breathe bricks. You can resist broken glass. You can throw acid. You have interchangeable body parts. You can breathe Mr. PiBB. You have a fear of salt spikes. You can puke rocks. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Vullock.


lol

----------


## Snitch

Your Pokéname is: *Lickilock*

*Profile*

You live in the veldts of Britain, and your diet consists mostly of bats, meatballs and industrial runoff. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can resist Dr. Pepper. You can resist hot death. You have a force field. You can drink lava. You can shoot wind. You can drink water. You can breathe rocks. You can spit Mr. PiBB. You have goassamer wings. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Staryu. Go back!

Snitch

----------


## Wesk.

*Moobar*

*Profile*

You live in the savannahs of Japan, and your diet consists mostly of insects, wolves and lattés. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have a sequined jumpsuit. You can breathe iron filings. You can spit wind. You have a fear of acid. You can throw bricks. You can puke fire. You can throw tahini. You have a cell phone. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Polifu. 


o yeah i got a cellphone  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: oh mah gadh Timmyvacc is Polifu :S got to run cya

----------


## Chsz

Your Pokéname is:Charyu

Profile
You live in the lakes of Canada, and your diet consists mostly of fruits, cows and beer.

Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You have a fear of rocks. You can eat Dr. Pepper. You can breathe electricity. You can walk on water. You have a fear of jet fuel. You have scaly skin. You have a fear of maple syrup. You have propellors.

Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Shatlock.

----------


## CraZe

roflmao

your pokename is:
polibar

Profile
You live in the hills of australia,and your diet consists mostly of cows,cherry garcia and ambrosia

characteristics
(combat and non combat)
You can eat electricity. You can spit hot death. You can walk on Dr. Pepper. You have goassamer wings. You have interchangeable body parts. You can breathe rocks.

natural enemies

moofu

----------


## Enfeebleness

Your Pokéname is: 
Churina
Profile
You live in the frigid tundra of Finland, and your diet consists mostly of bats, small rodents and kerosene. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can puke rocks. You can shoot salt spikes. You can throw nunchucks. You have a fear of granola. You have a box of LPs. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Voltmon.

----------


## Ryuk

Your Pokéname is: *Chubra*

*Profile*

You live in the veldts of Ireland, and your diet consists mostly of insects, daisies and beer. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have a winning smile. You can puke jet fuel. You have mafia connections. You have intimate knowledge of kung fu. You can walk on Dr. Pepper. You have a covered wicker basket. You can shoot fire. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Voltwad. 
Go back!



PWND I HAVE MAFIA CONNECTIONS AND LIVE IN IRELAND (BEER FTW :Stick Out Tongue:  SLAIDA!)

----------


## stradivuckos

> Your Pokéname is: *Berttwo*
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> You live in the icy glaciers of Siberia, and your diet consists mostly of daisies, small rodents and beer. *Characteristics*
> 
> *(Combat and Non-combat)*
> 
> You can shoot bricks. You can spit Mr. PiBB. You can eat iron filings. You can breathe poison. You can puke maple syrup. You can puke jet fuel. You have a full-body tattoo. You have mafia connections. *Natural Enemies*
> ...


What the hell?

----------


## MaXe

*Lawl, atleast mine is cool lawl* 




> Your Pokéname is: *Snakeorb*
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> You live in the blazing deserts of Chile, and your diet consists mostly of berries, macaroni and cheese and wine. *Characteristics*
> 
> *(Combat and Non-combat)*
> 
> You can puke fire. You can throw hot death. You can resist wind. You have a song in your heart. You have spikes running down your back. You can throw force bolts. *Natural Enemies*
> ...

----------


## kobekid

Your Pokéname is: *Humrina*

*Profile*

You live in the steppes of Botswana, and your diet consists mostly of berries, twigs and Dr. Pepper. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can breathe rocks. You can resist lava. You can throw bricks. You have uncanny instinct. You have big hair. You can throw 8-track tapes. You can walk on maple syrup. You can eat poison. You can eat Mr. PiBB. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Squirmon. i beat your ass squirmon!! with my bricks and my tapes!!!

----------


## thpthpthp

*Lickirino*

*Profile*

You live in the snowy mountains of Norway, and your diet consists mostly of macaroni and cheese, small rodents and ambrosia. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have intimate knowledge of kung fu. You can puke acid. You can puke maple syrup. You have a discoball. You can throw nunchucks. You can eat poison. You can spit hot death.

----------


## drakksneak

Your Pokéname is:
Charzard
Profile
You live in the lakes of Southeast Asia, and your diet consists mostly of cows, daisies and kerosene.
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You have interchangeable body parts. You can breathe hot death. You have a fear of lightning bolts. You can puke Dr. Pepper. You have a fear of evil glances. You can puke lava. You can throw tahini. You have a fear of 8-track tapes.
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Shatrider.

----------


## Herzeleid

Profile
You live in the icy glaciers of Kamchatka, and your diet consists mostly of wolves, meatballs and beer.
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can spit 8-track tapes. You can spit maple syrup. You can breathe fire. You have spikes running down your back. You can walk on Mr. PiBB. You can spit rocks. You have mafia connections. You can shoot lava. You have a discoball. You can swim in jet fuel.
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Kobar

----------


## Shadowlash

> You can spit maple syrup


zomg come spit some on my toast...i took the last bottle when i made the dinner(best egg ever)

----------


## Timps

Your Pokéname is:
*Lolock*

*Profile*
You live in the humid rainforests of Egypt, and your diet consists mostly of rocks, meatballs and wine.
*
Characteristics*
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can shoot ice bolts. You can throw poison. You can drink air. You can puke bricks. You have a winning smile. You have a magic chest of hats. You can resist tahini. You can throw rocks. *You have mafia connections*.  :Cool: 
*
Natural Enemies*
Your natural enemy is *Drowyu*.

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

Here's my'ne!

Your Pokéname is: Narf

Profile

You live in the hole of the a$$, and your diet consists mostly of pizza and beer

(Combat and Non-combat)

You can kick off enemy heads, throw with poo-poo, build bombs and use ranged and nuclear weapons.

Your natural enemy is your gouvernment. 

Cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## darbdavys

Your Pokéname is:*
Kotle
*Profile:
You live in the blazing deserts of Hawaii, and your diet consists mostly of macaroni and cheese, small rodents and coffee.
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat) 
You can breathe lava. You can throw Dr. Pepper. You can breathe iron filings. You can resist wind. You can eat acid. You have a cell phone. You can shoot bricks.
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Bertorb

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Your Pokéname is: 
*Snakerino*

*Profile*

You live in the blazing deserts of Hawaii, and your diet consists mostly of daisies, fruits and coffee. 
*Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can breathe broken glass. You have mafia connections. You can shoot slime. You can spit ice bolts. You can throw 8-track tapes. You can resist tahini. You can breathe hot death. You have a fear of Dr. Pepper. You can resist force bolts. 
*Natural Enemies*

EDIT: omg people, be careful this gives away your ip address
Your natural enemy is Clevee.

----------


## Acespades

Your Pokéname is: *Shatlock*

*Profile*

You live in the lakes of New Zealand, and your diet consists mostly of donuts, Cherry Garcia and coffee. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can resist sledgehammers. You can float in maple syrup. You have interchangeable body parts. You can shoot salt spikes. You can swim in lava. You can resist broken glass. You can swim in Mr. PiBB. You can eat electricity.

----------


## toobad

Your Pokéname is: 
Lickibar
Profile
You live in the humid rainforests of Africa, and your diet consists mostly of meatballs, daisies and lattés. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can breathe fire. You can throw hot death. You have shiny red platform shoes. You can spit lava. You can spit kippers. You can swim in jet fuel. You can drink Mr. PiBB. You can swim in poison. You can throw salt spikes. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Starfu. Nice lol Lickibar omg

----------


## Remahlól

Your Pokéname is: 
*Vaporbra*

*Profile*

You live in the veldts of Alberta, and your diet consists mostly of donuts, Cherry Garcia and kerosene. 
*Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can shoot broken glass. You can shoot poison. You can spit sledgehammers. You can spit nunchucks. You can eat rocks. You can resist granola. You have mafia connections. You can shoot Dr. Pepper. You can throw ice bolts. 
*Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Mewwad.

Aha.

----------


## Notahax

Your Pokéname is: 
Clecow
Profile
You live in the steaming jungles of Bali, and your diet consists mostly of fruits, small rodents and blood. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can shoot ice bolts. You can drink maple syrup. You can eat electricity. You can spit force bolts. You can shoot evil glances. You can walk on Mr. PiBB. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Snaketwo. 
Go back!


Hmm... isn't there someone named Snake on the forums? Lol Guess what? He's mean to mean lol!!!

----------


## Super Noob

SUH-WEET! 
*
Bertrider*

*Profile*

You live in the searing volcanoes of Egypt, and your diet consists mostly of grass, wolves and green tea. *

Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You have a fear of 8-track tapes. You can shoot Dr. Pepper. You can shoot lightning bolts. You can spit lava. You can puke hot death. You can breathe maple syrup. You can puke rocks. You can throw sledgehammers. You can resist ice bolts. *

Natural Enemies

* Your natural enemy is Kozard.

----------------------------------

*Vulpit*

*Profile*

You live in the searing volcanoes of Cameroon, and your diet consists mostly of grapes, small rodents and tea. *

Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can throw 8-track tapes. You have mafia connections. You have a force field. You can eat bricks. You can resist nunchucks. You can spit hot death. *

Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Pikapuff.

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

Your Pokéname is: *Clelock*

*Profile*

You live in the snowy valleys of Patagonia, and your diet consists mostly of fruits, cows and tea. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can swim in poison. You have a force field. You can shoot rocks. You can breathe Mr. PiBB. You can drink air. You can swim in Dr. Pepper. You have cool shades. You can breathe fire. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Snakeyu. 
Go back!



They have an obsession with Dr. Pepper

----------


## Cypher

* Your Pokéname is:* 

*Loorb*

*Profile*

You live in the veldts of Madagascar, and your diet consists mostly of TV dinners, grapes and blood. *Characteristics*

*(Combat and Non-combat)*

You can spit lightning bolts. You can spit nunchucks. You have bionic implants. You can shoot kippers. You can shoot Mr. PiBB. You have a force field. *Natural Enemies*

Your natural enemy is Drowtle.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Your Pokéname is: 
Polibar
Profile
You live in the hills of Australia, and your diet consists mostly of cows, Cherry Garcia and ambrosia. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can eat electricity. You can spit hot death. You can walk on Dr. Pepper. You have goassamer wings. You have interchangeable body parts. You can breathe rocks. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Moofu.

----------


## 23qwerty

I'm pretty sure I win =D
I mean seriously who can resist sledgehammers AND spit hot death
Your Pokéname is: 
Lowad
Profile
You live in the steppes of Ireland, and your diet consists mostly of berries, macaroni and cheese and lattés. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can resist sledgehammers. You can spit hot death. You can float in jet fuel. You can throw rocks. You can float in lava. You can puke broken glass. You have scaly skin. You have cool shades. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Drowbra.

and this is if my fave colour was purple

Your Pokéname is: 
Humtwo
Profile
You live in the rivers of Southeast Asia, and your diet consists mostly of twigs, fruits and green tea. 
Characteristics
(Combat and Non-combat)
You can walk on Dr. Pepper. You have a discoball. You have a magic chest of hats. You can shoot rocks. You can puke Mr. PiBB. You can puke electricity. You have propellors. You can walk on water. 
Natural Enemies
Your natural enemy is Squircow.

----------

